# recently purchased JD mowers



## nickw (Apr 27, 2011)

I have recently purchased a few JD's. Not exactly sure what they are worth, and 1 i am having a hard time finding much info on. I have a 60, 110, 318, and a 420. From what i see on the forums the 318 is considered a nice garden tractor, but havent seen much on the 420 or others. But the 60 is the one i'm not finding much info on. So if anyone has any info it would be appreciated. As soon as i can get some pics i will post them.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..nickw.. Does it have the tricycle front end? I found 1955 and 1956 is the only years they where produced sorry i dont have more... Maybe others can weigh in on this question...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Nick! The 420 was the top O the line in the day. All 3 are certainly desireable. Do they run and all? I for one can't wait for pictures.


----------



## nickw (Apr 27, 2011)

I got a pic of the 60 and the 110, now to see if I can post them


----------



## nickw (Apr 27, 2011)

The 420 is running good, but the pto for the deck is not working at the moment, the 318 i am waiting for a new ignition switch, the old on rusted out and the prongs broke off. The 110 is firing and turning over, but havent had enough time to get it started yet, and the 60 i havent touched at all. My wife thinks I am crazy for buying them, but from what little research i have done they seemed like a good buy.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

How much did you get them for? Surely must have been a death in the family. No JD person would let go of that herd!


----------



## nickw (Apr 27, 2011)

I bought the 318 and the 420 for 800, and the 60 and 110 for 300


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You essentially stole them!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

nickw said:


> I got a pic of the 60 and the 110, now to see if I can post them



The only 60 i could find was an antique full size tractor..


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I just found this> JOHN DEERE 60 LAWN TRACTOR PARTS CATALOG MANUAL L&G | eBay


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

The model 60 is from 1967, at least this one is! Too cool! http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2539829/1967-ford-ltd


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Since I was born in 67, that 60 is making me feel old! Steel seat, no electric starter. Bet it never had a cup holder either I'm guessing. Boy are we spoiled now!


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Check in with Weekend Freedom Machines, sign in, then at the top of the page the is a "model info" box. It will give you what you are looking for. ~~ grnspot


----------



## nickw (Apr 27, 2011)

here's the 318 and 420
after looking at that restored 60, makes me wonder what i should do with it.
thanks for all the input.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

The problem with the 60's & 70's is that there is no direct replacement engine (if you need one). The deck runs off a clutch on the crankshaft so nothing else fits without modification.

You can always make a 60 look like this:


----------

